# Hunter 26.5



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

There is a 1987 Hunter 26.5 in my area. Do I want one? By that question I am asking;


Do they sail decent? I am thinking they are a bit tender with 1800# ballast.

How's that infamous build quality? Is it going to oil can on me and flex?

I know there are "Ford" people and "Chevy" people out there and I am looking for honest, objective information. Not really looking for the "The interior is not as pretty as I would like" kind of information.

I would characterize the sailing I would be doing as coastal cruising in fresh water.

Thanks.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Moving this to Hunter Forum.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

With a displacement of 4400 and a ballast of 1800 the ratio is 41% - I think that would be plenty.

HUNTER 26.5 sailboat on sailboatdata.com


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

mitiempo said:


> With a displacement of 4400 and a ballast of 1800 the ratio is 41% - I think that would be plenty.
> 
> HUNTER 26.5 sailboat on sailboatdata.com


That is true, I never was anny goods with the math thing... 

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I think how the boat fits your overall goal is the real factor as not much "sails better" than my J24 BUT in the overall picture it no longer fit are need for more guest and owner comfort


----------

